# Kontakt 5.6.8 - still a concern or issue?



## constaneum (Sep 9, 2017)

Is there's still a concern or issue with certain libraries unable to be added into Kontakt 5.6.8?

By the way, Kontakt 5.6.8 can only be downloaded or updated via Native Access ?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 9, 2017)

Any NI updates from now on will be delivered only via NA. Last version you can get from SC is 5.6.6.


I didn't have any issues adding libs to K5.6.8.


----------



## HiEnergy (Sep 9, 2017)

So I should stay with 5.6.6 on a computer that has no internet access, I guess... 
Is there a way to add future libraries without internet access?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 9, 2017)

No.


----------



## Wake (Sep 9, 2017)

Picked up vocalise 2 on the recent heavyocity sale and got native access, plus the 5.6.8 update.
Not a single issue. Wish I'd done it earlier. Don't really get the "online while adding libraries" concerns.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 9, 2017)

Wake said:


> Picked up vocalise 2 on the recent heavyocity sale and got native access, plus the 5.6.8 update.
> Not a single issue. Wish I'd done it earlier. Don't really get the "online while adding libraries" concerns.


Then that just means you don't get it, it doesn't mean that it's not a concern. I ONLY embraced the Kontakt platform because they respected the privacy and sanctity of an offline workstation. And now I'm too vested to turn back. It's a terrible, terrible betrayal of trust...


----------



## David Chappell (Sep 9, 2017)

I had a seriously weird problem with Native Access when it came to installing Vocalise 2 - the serial I was given was already registered! Heavyocity confirmed that the serial was already registered to another person, and thankfully provided me with a new serial. It seems unlikely my email was compromised for somebody to steal a serial for a $79 library and nothing else, but it also ought to be impossible for me to have received a serial that had already been sent to somebody else. I'm still rather perplexed over the whole thing, and it's certainly not made me a fan of Native Access.


----------



## Wake (Sep 9, 2017)

Quasar said:


> Then that just means you don't get it, it doesn't mean that it's not a concern. I ONLY embraced the Kontakt platform because they respected the privacy and sanctity of an offline workstation. And now I'm too vested to turn back. It's a terrible, terrible betrayal of trust...



I respect your experience, but I'm still not entirely sure what that sanctity argument is all about. 
I can tether my cellphone to my PC, get online and get the job done in 5 minutes, and I'm offline again. In a well-maintained system with adequate security measures, what could go wrong? I genuinely don't understand. Help me "get it" - if you will.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 9, 2017)

Wake said:


> I respect your experience, but I'm still not entirely sure what that sanctity argument is all about.
> I can tether my cellphone to my PC, get online and get the job done in 5 minutes, and I'm offline again. In a well-maintained system with adequate security measures, what could go wrong? I genuinely don't understand. Help me "get it" - if you will.


If my DAW stays offline, I don't have to be "well maintained" and have adequate security measures. I don't have to be concerned with Windows Update and the never-ending cops-&-robbers security holes and patch solutions. I can also turn OFF all networking related services, Windows Firewall, Windows Defender etc...

... Thus I have a stable machine that just works, frozen in time as it were. Just because a computer _can_ be a communications device that interconnects with the global village doesn't mean it _must_ be. With Native Access, NI ended a longstanding policy to allow people like me to exist in an entirely offline environment, porting over new libraries from a web-connected computer and conducting an offline C/R. The system was simple to use, rock-solidly reliable and hassle free.

I've spent more money on NI and Kontakt libraries than I have ever spent on _anything_ in my life. I'm not much of a consumer for most material things... Now I either have to accept that they've pulled the plug on this and be willing to put my workstation online, or I have to end my association with NI at v5.6.6.

I deeply resent this change. Words cannot convey the profound anger I have over what NI has done, AFTER I have vested so much into the Kontakt universe that I cannot even remotely afford to create an alternative. But if I ever want to get another cool, next generation Kontakt library I'll have to adapt. It's driving me insane with rage, and I still do not know if I will ever just learn to accept the death of the old, customer-friendly NI and tolerate the birth of the new, Orwellian Big Brother NI or not.

I know this sounds histrionic, but I feel very, very strongly about consumer rights in this area, rights that are routinely being trampled on for no other reason than to more efficiently serve capital. It disgusts me.


----------



## Wake (Sep 9, 2017)

Quasar said:


> If my DAW stays offline, I don't have to be "well maintained" and have adequate security measures. I don't have to be concerned with Windows Update and the never-ending cops-&-robbers security holes and patch solutions. I can also turn OFF all networking related services, Windows Firewall, Windows Defender etc...
> 
> ... Thus I have a stable machine that just works, frozen in time as it were. Just because a computer _can_ be a communications device that interconnects with the global village doesn't mean it _must_ be. With Native Access, NI ended a longstanding policy to allow people like me to exist in an entirely offline environment, porting over new libraries from a web-connected computer and conducting an offline C/R. The system was simple to use, rock-solidly reliable and hassle free.
> 
> ...



Understood. I also feel that the heavy corporate intrusions on privacy are nightmarish portents of worse stuff that is yet to come, but I guess I'm also a thankful slave of that same system, because Kontakt puts food on my table, and books on my shelf, and makes my life better in many other ways. I possess the equivalent of several symphony orchestras, and hordes of musicians and sound designers ready to do my bidding via key commands, all for the total price of, what, a day's rent for a half-decent hall and an Eastern Nowhere college freshmen orchestra performance.

For the opportunity and privilege of making a livelihood this way, I'd gladly sit naked in front of a webcam with a shoe on my head as part of the next update. But, I'm an ex-gigging musician, and perhaps coming from those salt mines I'll never be able to feel threatened or enslaved again.


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 9, 2017)

I want to reiterate two of Quasar's main points. 

First, it should not be necessary for a music (or video or scientific) workstation to have an internet connection. Internet connections mean CPU overhead for software drivers, CPU overhead for firewalls, anti-virus and other anti-malware software, the potential instability of such software, and so on. Yes, CPU's are cheap and powerful. But it should still not be necessary. Capitalize on the price of powerful CPU's by using a separate laptop with an internet connection and all of the associated software overhead for browsing, feeding your GAS, and downloading.

Second, Native Instruments has close to a monopoly position in the sample library market, and many of its customers can't afford to switch to another supplier. That makes corporate decisions that we disagree with especially frustrating.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 9, 2017)

rrichard63 said:


> Second, *Native Instruments has close to a monopoly position in the sample library market*, and many of its customers can't afford to switch to another supplier. That makes corporate decisions that we disagree with especially frustrating.



Yes. The monopolistic aspect of this, NI flexing it's muscle from a position of corporate power that is in an asymmetrical relationship with its customer base cannot be overstated.


----------



## paoling (Sep 9, 2017)

Its not only about consumers. Also developers. We still haven't found a viable alternative to Kontakt. (Now David Healey jumps in and suggest Hise


----------



## Quasar (Sep 9, 2017)

paoling said:


> Its not only about consumers. Also developers. We still haven't found a viable alternative to Kontakt. (Now David Healey jumps in and suggest Hise


I know you can't make pre-5.6.8 Player libraries, but can you (or is it practical at least for the short term) make full Kontakt libraries that don't require 5.6.8?

Rinascimento, for instance, is a library that is in my queue, and I'll be able to buy it for sure, both because it's full-Kontakt and it's 5.5.2. But will Dominus be available as a library that can run in 5.6.6? Long term, I get that this isn't a solution, as no one, for example, is making libraries for Kontakt 3 these days, you have to stay current. But if developers began doing this, and if enough developers and end-users made their concerns known, NI might become inclined to reassess some things. Anything's possible.


----------



## novaburst (Sep 9, 2017)

Quasar said:


> Then that just means you don't get it, it doesn't mean that it's not a concern. I ONLY embraced the Kontakt platform because they respected the privacy and sanctity of an offline workstation. And now I'm too vested to turn back. It's a terrible, terrible betrayal of trust...



Perhaps not a betrayal of trust but inevitability it could be a matter of ilok and in some ways it is a version of ilok licencing, but it is inconceivable now to find huge developers go forward with out stringent licensing policy.

The developer will need to hook up with ilok, or Steinberg dongle or come up with its own what ever way it goes it amounts to the very same thing (Software Protection) in other words making the software more difficult to crack or steal.


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 9, 2017)

Quasar said:


> I know you can't make pre-5.6.8 Player libraries, but can you (or is it practical at least for the short term) make full Kontakt libraries that don't require 5.6.8? ...



Yes. Also, a small handful of developers (RealiTone among them) release both Player and full Kontakt versions of the same product, charging enough extra for the Player version to recover their licensing cost.


----------



## paoling (Sep 9, 2017)

rrichard63 said:


> Yes. Also, a small handful of developers (RealiTone among them) release both Player and full Kontakt versions of the same product, charging enough extra for the Player version to recover their licensing cost.


Mmm not exactly.
The issue is that you have to buy all the licenses in advance in batches of 400+. So when you have done the player you want to sell the library in that format. Mike choiche was probably more a marketing research to understand if the player sales are so better than the simple Kontakt format.


----------



## Polkasound (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm still using Kontakt 5.5.2 simply because it works flawlessly. All the comments about disappearing libraries and people having to roll back to earlier Kontakt versions gives me reason to pause.

The only reason I'll have to update Kontakt is if a library comes out that I absolutely must have, and it's developed in a later version. But that library is going to have to knock my socks off. I do plan on buying a few more Kontakt libraries yet, but the ones I have my eye on are at least a year old, so for the time being, I'm happy with 5.5.2.


----------



## HiEnergy (Sep 9, 2017)

Seems like this is the end of the road for me when it comes to Kontakt and future library purchases.
Can I still authorize newly purchased pre-5.6.8 libraries offline (Service Center) on my Kontakt 5.6.6 installation? Or is this path now also barred?
I'm currently in the process of deciding whether to get the current ISW deal or buy some Sonokinetic stuff, all of those being "Player compatible" libraries.
If NI now has finally blocked the offline authorization route, this money would be wasted.


----------



## patrick76 (Sep 9, 2017)

Polkasound said:


> I'm still using Kontakt 5.5.2 simply because it works flawlessly. All the comments about disappearing libraries and people having to roll back to earlier Kontakt versions gives me reason to pause.
> 
> The only reason I'll have to update Kontakt is if a library comes out that I absolutely must have, and it's developed in a later version. But that library is going to have to knock my socks off. I do plan on buying a few more Kontakt libraries yet, but the ones I have my eye on are at least a year old, so for the time being, I'm happy with 5.5.2.


Exactly. I'm very hesitant to "upgrade", but I bought CSSS right away before I realized it was 5.6.8 and now I'm not sure if I want to install it. I think I might wait until the next version of Kontakt if it isn't too long and hope that the anomalies of the current version and native access disappear.


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 9, 2017)

paoling said:


> Mmm not exactly.
> The issue is that you have to buy all the licenses in advance in batches of 400+. So when you have done the player you want to sell the library in that format. Mike choiche was probably more a marketing research to understand if the player sales are so better than the simple Kontakt format.



Thank you for the correction and explanation.


----------



## studioj (Sep 9, 2017)

Held my breath and took the plunge with 5.6.8... all seems to be ok.


----------



## The Darris (Sep 9, 2017)

I don't understand Kontakt sometimes. I updated to it when it first came out to test it out. I had issues so I revert back to 5.6.6. I finally had to update since I got CineHarps and really needed it for the current gig I'm working on. No issues now. I've not changed anything with my system or DAW version so I don't know why I was getting Kontakt crashes galore but not now. The update could have been corrupted or something but I just never had the time to really look into it. I'm running Windows 7 with Cubase 8 Pro. It's been running solid on this project so far. 

Best,

C


----------



## Lotias (Sep 9, 2017)

paoling said:


> Its not only about consumers. Also developers. We still haven't found a viable alternative to Kontakt. (Now David Healey jumps in and suggest Hise


Since you mention HISE - as a developer, why do we not see any (at least I haven't seen any) libraries for HISE? Is it the lack of copy protection? I still see Kontakt developers mention dealing with piracy - how much piracy does Kontakt prevent compared to completely unlocked formats?

EDIT:
I looked around and apparently HISE does support a monolithic audio format and allows for 3rd-party copy protection methods, although I don't know how well that works.


----------



## AllanH (Sep 9, 2017)

patrick76 said:


> Exactly. I'm very hesitant to "upgrade", but I bought CSSS right away before I realized it was 5.6.8 and now I'm not sure if I want to install it. I think I might wait until the next version of Kontakt if it isn't too long and hope that the anomalies of the current version and native access disappear.


That's where am as well. I'm going to take a restore point and then try Native Access to get to 5.6.8.


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 9, 2017)

I have about 20 player libraries, never had an issue with them after the upgrade.

Just be shure you try to register any new library, which might need 5.6.8. _after the update_. If you foolishly try to register a newer version library on an older Kontakt version it can fuck up something in the system. So the new library won't properly load when you finally do update to Kontakt and not show up in the library tab. (Had this issue, were I had to manually delete some text in a Kontakt file with the help from NI and re-register) Other then that, there were no problems. Just my own stupidity.

Also be aware that if you save or do a batch resave on instruments with 5.6.8. these can no longer be opened in an older instance of Kontakt.


----------



## AllanH (Sep 10, 2017)

Somewhat to my surprise, the upgrade to Native Access simply worked. I upgrade Kontakt to 5.6.8. All libraries auto-registered. CSSS was located and launched in Demo mode; entering the Serial number registered it fully.
My non-player libraries also seem fine. I'm on Win10/64 current release/patch-level.
Crossing my fingers that it will stay that way


----------



## patrick76 (Sep 10, 2017)

AllanH said:


> Somewhat to my surprise, the upgrade to Native Access simply worked. I upgrade Kontakt to 5.6.8. All libraries auto-registered. CSSS was located and launched in Demo mode; entering the Serial number registered it fully.
> My non-player libraries also seem fine. I'm on Win10/64 current release/patch-level.
> Crossing my fingers that it will stay that way


That's great news. You are making me feel slightly more courageous about making the update.


----------



## patrick76 (Sep 11, 2017)

Well I made a restore point on my pc and made the leap and updated to Native Access and Kontakt 5.6.8. So far, after about 20 minutes of messing around, everything seems to be ok and working fine. Somewhat relieved, but still feel a little unsure. Will have to wait and see, but so far so good!


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 11, 2017)

I would very much appreciate it if someone who understands these issues could make a list of the situations in which updating to 5.6.8 causes problems. For example, I think I remember some discussion about libraries (I think they were Player libraries) that had been installed in non-standard locations. Am I remembering that correctly? Or was it that attempting to move an already installed library to a different location caused problems? Etc.

It would be very helpful for folks who are dreading the upgrade to have a list of the issues that can occur so they can try to avoid them.


----------



## lp59burst (Sep 11, 2017)

Quasar said:


> If my DAW stays offline, I don't have to be "well maintained" and have adequate security measures. I don't have to be concerned with Windows Update and the never-ending cops-&-robbers security holes and patch solutions. I can also turn OFF all networking related services, Windows Firewall, Windows Defender etc...
> 
> ... Thus I have a stable machine that just works, frozen in time as it were. Just because a computer _can_ be a communications device that interconnects with the global village doesn't mean it _must_ be. With Native Access, NI ended a longstanding policy to allow people like me to exist in an entirely offline environment, porting over new libraries from a web-connected computer and conducting an offline C/R. The system was simple to use, rock-solidly reliable and hassle free.
> 
> ...


Anytime you connect your "unconnected" computer to any other computer, or peripheral device, that has _ever_ been connected to _any_ network, even briefly, then your formerly "unconnected" machine is at risk. Particularly if it doesn't have AV, a FW, fixpack patches, etc... on it.

It's like saying if I never leave my house I can't catch a cold... well, perhaps... but only if everyone else who lives with you never leaves either...


----------



## novaburst (Sep 11, 2017)

rrichard63 said:


> would very much appreciate it if someone who understands these issues could make a list of the situations in which updating to 5.6.8 causes



You need to go to the NI forum and read what they are saying over there, I have not updated, but the issue mainly is with Mac and not so much PC, 

It seems to be a license issue, and relocation of folders, 

But if you really want to understand go to Native Instrument Forum


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 11, 2017)

Pling!
Native Access update yesterday to 1.4.

My problem before was that NA was not fit for purpose as a download manager... but 1.4 seems to have added the obvious features:
-----

*Latest and current release*
*
1.4 - 2017-09-11*

*ADDED* You can now cancel, pause and resume downloads
*ADDED* Downloads no longer fail when you lose your internet connection. Instead Native Access will restart the download when the connection returns
*ADDED* Native Access prevents you from downloading files to a FAT32 formatted volume if the files are bigger than the maximum file size supported by this file system
*ADDED* If Native Access detects a broken installation it shows you a warning before you can install an update
*FIXED* When you mistype your user name during log in Native Access now shows you an error message again
*FIXED* The UI now shows the correct VST paths after Native Access resets them to the default location. This can happen if you try to set the 64 and 32 bit VST paths to the same location
*FIXED* The changelogs now support special characters
---
That said there are still some obvious things it needs missing but on their roadmap:
---
*Future features not in the next release but on the roadmap*

"Download archive" for archiving and moving installers around
Reduction in disk space needed for installation
Reduction of download problems

Reinstall or "fix problems" for failed update installation
---

This is enough for me to take the plunge  Well, after a few guinea pigs try it first!


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 11, 2017)

patrick76 said:


> Exactly. I'm very hesitant to "upgrade", but I bought CSSS right away before I realized it was 5.6.8 and now I'm not sure if I want to install it. I think I might wait until the next version of Kontakt if it isn't too long and hope that the anomalies of the current version and native access disappear.


Exactly what I did.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 12, 2017)

I downloaded CSSS yesterday and it is the first library I have bought needing 5.6.8! There was an option to select the download path of CSSS and then I was asked to type in my Serial and voila, it appeared in Kontakt. This is a very different experience to me having to re-download every single K10U library (despite having them on the factory shipped NI HDD - and backed up on my own HDD). I would say the problems are no more. Well, for me they certainly aren't.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Sep 12, 2017)

I don't think any problem you had is gone. Try moving a K10u library to a different drive and relocate it. The changelog does not imply anything has changed regarding the missing feature of directing NA to the location of NI libraries. With third party libraries that worked already.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 12, 2017)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> Try moving a K10u library to a different drive and relocate it.



Relocation works as it used to regardless if a library is a Komplete library, or a 3rd party KP library. You just use Kontakt to locate it, as it were before. You don't need to use NA to relocate, at all.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Sep 12, 2017)

ah, yes - you're right. I actually mean adding instead of relocating. Thanks

...correcting my suggestion:
Try removing a K10u library from kontakt and add it back in


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 12, 2017)

novaburst said:


> You need to go to the NI forum and read what they are saying over there, ...



Okay, I will do that. Thanks.


----------



## krops (Sep 12, 2017)

I too had to install Native Access when I got Heavyocity's Natural Forces in the recent sale, but it didn't require a Kontakt upgrade, so I stuck with 5.6.6. To my relief, NA seemed to detect all my stuff, except a single library: Broadway Lites by Fable Sounds. It simply says "Library content not found". Has anyone experienced and found a solution to this?


----------



## Polarity (Sep 13, 2017)

Still have Native Access v1.3.1 on my system.
I had Kontakt v5.5 and v5.6.6 installed and working fine together 
I just updated Kontakt to 5.6.8, renamed it to K5.6.8 and then copied again the v5.5 (from the backup folder) as the main K5 dll.
Now I have three Kontakt 5 working at the same time.
Just noticed the standalone K5.6.8 was very slow loading Wave Alchemy Revolution patch (and it also crashed once while trying other libraries), while inside VEPRO standalone (both 32 and 64 bit) loaded it quickly.
Have to check its behaviour inside Cubase and connected VEPRO servers yet.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 13, 2017)

Everyone should update NA to 1.4


----------



## krops (Sep 13, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Everyone should update NA to 1.4


Do we have to manually download and install each update? As far as I can tell, NA doesn't "self update" like Service Centre did, and there's no notification about a new version either.


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 13, 2017)

krops said:


> Do we have to manually download and install each update? As far as I can tell, NA doesn't "self update" like Service Centre did, and there's no notification about a new version either.



My copy of Native Access just updated itself automatically. But it updated to 1.3.1 (R56) -- not to 1.4. Why is that?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 13, 2017)

NA does do the self-update. Could be v1.4 wasn't pushed yet, then. But it WAS mentioned by NI that it's the current release now, released on Sep 11th:

https://www.native-instruments.com/...tus-native-access-current-version-1-4.313999/


Mine did self-update.


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 14, 2017)

Man, there's been so much conflicting info about this update, I'm scared to mess with my rig and risk the nightmare of some "ancient" libraries not working anymore - especially stuff like EWQLSO Platinum, StormDrum 1 and others of that era that I still use daily. Reading reports of people having to re-download content despite already having it, etc. - what the?!? That's just not a realistic option for some of those...

Is anyone using those old gems with 5.6.8 without issue?


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 14, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> NA does do the self-update. Could be v1.4 wasn't pushed yet, then. But it WAS mentioned by NI that it's the current release now, released on Sep 11th:
> 
> https://www.native-instruments.com/...tus-native-access-current-version-1-4.313999/
> 
> ...



1.4 was released on September 11. My self-update to 1.3.1 happened on September 13 -- more than 24 hours (and possibly more than 48 hours) later.

EDIT -- after writing this, I started Native Access and it auto-updated to 1.4.1, which was released today.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 14, 2017)

whinecellar said:


> Man, there's been so much conflicting info about this update, I'm scared to mess with my rig and risk the nightmare of some "ancient" libraries not working anymore - especially stuff like EWQLSO Platinum, StormDrum 1 and others of that era that I still use daily. Reading reports of people having to re-download content despite already having it, etc. - what the?!? That's just not a realistic option for some of those...
> 
> Is anyone using those old gems with 5.6.8 without issue?


I don't have an answer, but it's like standing on the edge of a large body of ice cold water. You know it's cold, but you don't know it's shark infested and if you'll get eaten alive or not... Realistically, everyone who doesn't want to give up the platform is going to have to dive in eventually and simply go with the flow. It's NI's world and we just live in it...

But looking at this:







If there is no truly pressing need, I would wait until they work out the installer archive/change location issues in such a way that they're known to be stable and satisfactory. Though I've decided to jump in, I am definitely waiting until this particular chapter of NI's devolution recedes into the past, and Native Access's performance becomes at least predictable in terms of doing whatever the hell it's supposed to be doing...


----------



## novaburst (Sep 14, 2017)

Quasar said:


> there is no truly pressing need, I


I think this rule should be taken with all updates, if NI kontakt is working fine, solid why bother, even if the updates ok why waist your time.

In saying that if you are wanting to purchase any thing from NI like that new percussion symphony, then you have a real big problem hahaha.

But jokes aside, a smooth running system is far better.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 14, 2017)

I LOVE the greater GUI of 5.6.8 (like Novo )


----------



## Pschelfh (Sep 15, 2017)

Native Access 1.4.1 + Kontakt 5.6.8 running fine here. Up to date I have 56 libs installed through Native Acces without a problem.


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 16, 2017)

Tempted to give it a shot due to some new library purchases, but I'm wondering if it's easy to roll back if things aren't cool? I would think it's just a matter of dragging in the previous Kontakt app, pref files, and the Kontakt AU plugin component from a backup drive? Or does the new Native Access thing screw things up on a deep level that prevents an easy roll back?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 16, 2017)

You can still rollback.


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 16, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> You can still rollback.


As described above? Simply drag older copies of the app, plugin and prefs over the newer versions?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 16, 2017)

Yeah. Of course, if you have any DAW projects created with 5.6.8, they will not work after that fact.


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 16, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Yeah. Of course, if you have any DAW projects created with 5.6.8, they will not work after that fact.


Yep, to be expected on that front. But it would be pretty easy to test the standalone version first to make sure everything makes the transition...

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 16, 2017)

In that case you really just need to replace the executable file only.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 17, 2017)

Quasar said:


> ... Thus I have a stable machine that just works, frozen in time as it were. Just because a computer _can_ be a communications device that interconnects with the global village doesn't mean it _must_ be. With Native Access, NI ended a longstanding policy to allow people like me to exist in an entirely offline environment, porting over new libraries from a web-connected computer and conducting an offline C/R. The system was simple to use, rock-solidly reliable and hassle free.



For me it's as simple as this:
Would you buy a computer if the machine wouldn't run any anything at all unless you were online? Or one that locked you out of it if you disconnected it from a web connection? 

Developers always make the claim that it's to improve user experience. I understand the claim; by anonymously gathering info you can profile what's useful and what isn't, what's popular what isn't etc...

The downside to this, (from my perspective), involves is a previously favorite developer of mine that did the same, made assumptions of what was useful/what wasn't by collecting data. The net result was them removing tons of features that were hugely popular, unique to the product, and ultimately pissing a lot of users off; many of whom either moved on to something else or stuck with the legacy, (which I use some 4 years later..) No matter how good their data collection was, the analytics were wrong because someone wound up having to interpret the data to satisfy a boardroom meeting and the product today is nothing like the one I fell in love with a decade ago...

Even if NI has the capacity to gather tons more info, the reality is that decisions are still made based on pouring over data and making assumptions about the data... (This past year being a good example of what NI's decision making looks like based on said assumptions...)

It's this scenario where it's easy for me to imagine NI looking at their ledgers and seeing Maschine and the 'EDM crowd' being the main drivers of their economy and move toward tailoring Kontakt toward a younger EDM-centric crowd... (This is obviously a completely imaginary scenario... I'm not projecting here, just doing a thought experiment...) That said the past year of NI's decision making has to at least make you ask yourself if some version of this might not make it on the radar somewhere down the line...

Hopefully I eat these words. I'd love nothing more than Kontakt to remain the faithful workhorse it is... But I'm skeptical of the intentions...


----------



## Quasar (Sep 17, 2017)

jcrosby said:


> For me it's as simple as this:
> Would you buy a computer if the machine wouldn't run any anything at all unless you were online? Or one that locked you out of it if you disconnected it from a web connection?
> 
> Developers always make the claim that it's to improve user experience. I understand the claim; by anonymously gathering info you can profile what's useful and what isn't, what's popular what isn't etc...
> ...


Nice post. You allude to one of the major epistemological problems, IMHO, of the information age in general: a predisposition to believe that the technological ability to efficiently aggregate massive amounts of quantitative data somehow magically improves one's qualitative interpretive skills, when of course it does nothing of the kind.

I have no idea what NI's long-term intentions are, but - given their callous & cavalier willingness to drop offline activation support as though it were a trivial thing hardly worth mentioning - nothing would surprise me. Follow the money and all of that... If the money is perceived to be in the EDM crowd, it seems naive to suppose they wouldn't move to accommodate that, and if the numbers show that requiring a continuous online connection won't piss enough people off to counterbalance a perceived economic benefit, it wouldn't surprise me if they eventually did that too.

Perhaps it's not dissimilar to Apple deciding that the $$$ was in iOS and deprecating their MacOS products to the point where the only choices are obscenely overpriced glued-down monstrosities for which you're supposed to buy Apple Care so you can use it under warranty for three years until it's time to buy another one...

... I continue to believe that something akin to a "consumer rights" movement is sorely needed in the still emerging area of 21st century software and the EULAs under which commercial products are disseminated.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 17, 2017)

Quasar said:


> Nice post. You allude to one of the major epistemological problems, IMHO, of the information age in general: a predisposition to believe that the technological ability to efficiently aggregate massive amounts of quantitative data somehow magically improves one's qualitative interpretive skills, when of course it does nothing of the kind.
> 
> I have no idea what NI's long-term intentions are, but - given their callous & cavalier willingness to drop offline activation support as though it were a trivial thing hardly worth mentioning - nothing would surprise me. Follow the money and all of that... If the money is perceived to be in the EDM crowd, it seems naive to suppose they wouldn't move to accommodate that, and if the numbers show that requiring a continuous online connection won't piss enough people off to counterbalance a perceived economic benefit, it wouldn't surprise me if they eventually did that too.
> 
> ...



Over a 45 year music career, I cannot remember a single successful class action suit or "consumer movement" that changed the policy of a major developer. I've certainly read a lot of talk, though


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 18, 2017)

quasar, jcrosby, NYC Composer,

Excellent discussion, but mostly off topic in this thread. Maybe in the "Working in the Industry" forum?? I would join in there.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 18, 2017)

rrichard63 said:


> quasar, jcrosby, NYC Composer,
> 
> Excellent discussion, but mostly off topic in this thread. Maybe in the "Working in the Industry" forum?? I would join in there.


You're probably right. Or perhaps in the political forum... "Topics" aren't in reality ever completely discreet, isolated things. Lines blur and overlap for a variety of reasons, ultimately because everything is interconnected.


----------



## catsass (Sep 19, 2017)

And now that 5.7 has been released...

*KONTAKT 5.7 - 2017-09-19*
This update adds three new guitar amp models and two additional distortion effects. KONTAKT 5.7 also adds enhancements for instrument builders – including two for UI-authoring – and fixes some bugs.

*ADDED* There are now three new guitar amplifier models available: AC Box, Hot Solo and Van 51
*ADDED* There are now two new distortion effects available: Cat and DStortion
*ADDED* KSP UI widgets can now be explicitly placed on one of three layers on the z axis ($CONTROL_PAR_Z_LAYER)
*ADDED* The KSP waveform UI widget can now be styled (color and transparency of its separate components)
*ADDED* Effect parameters that are represented as buttons or dropdown menus are now available through KSP
*ADDED* Every KSP runtime warning now includes the line number of its source
*CHANGED* The Add Library button has now been renamed to Manage Library
*FIXED* KSP: num_elements() now works with ui_xy arrays
*FIXED* CPU profiling mode is now reliable
*FIXED* Text selection in Expert tab is now visible
*FIXED* Nested dropdown menus would stop working under certain circumstances
*FIXED* In certain cases, Kontakt would take longer than usual to close if Usage Data tracking was enabled
*FIXED* Kontakt would crash when longer samples were used with the Tone Machine
*FIXED* Certain NKIs with many automation assignments would cause the system to noticeably slow down
*FIXED* KSP switches would sometimes not show the correct sprite frame when in hover state
*FIXED* Certain DAWs would freeze when attempting to duplicate a track with Kontakt
*FIXED* In certain cases, Kontakt would crash when loading an NKI when another NKI was in Edit view
*FIXED* Kontakt would crash when attempting to declare PGS keys in multiscripts
*KNOWN ISSUE* Additional languages documentation is not up to date (English application reference and KSP reference were updated to version 5.7)


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 19, 2017)

No mention of whether the big issue of libraries disappearing/incompatible has been fixed?


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 19, 2017)

whinecellar said:


> No mention of whether the big issue of libraries disappearing/incompatible has been fixed?



This is *important*, to me at least.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 19, 2017)

whinecellar said:


> No mention of whether the big issue of libraries disappearing/incompatible has been fixed?



AFAIK this has been fixed for quite some time. Make sure to check the new section in Kontakt's Options, called Libraries, where you will see all the installed libraries listed and if they are hidden or not.


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 19, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> AFAIK this has been fixed for quite some time. Make sure to check the new section in Kontakt's Options, called Libraries, where you will see all the installed libraries listed and if they are hidden or not.



Hmm... all the reports I've read about this issue had to do with 5.6.8 and/or Native Access having compatibility issues with older libraries - wasn't an issue in prior versions...


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 19, 2017)

Depends which older libraries. If you're talking about old Kompakt-based stuff (EWQLSO, etc.), then NA doesn't do anything to that - those are still handled by SC.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 19, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Everyone should update NA to 1.4


OK. My apologies if this has been covered somewhere else and I've missed it.
I'm on version 1.3.1.56 for NA. I went to NI's website and downloaded it right now and the version is the same. Not sure how to get 1.4?
Whenever I try to open NA I get an "download failed" message and the program is useless. I can't add new libraries or update existing ones or even log in to my account. I've worked around this by re-installing the program and restarting (every time I want to use it) but this is really starting to get annoying (I know it's not your fault, you're just way more on point with this side of things than I am) and it didn't work this time. Any advice appreciated.

My system is an iMac running win7 ultimate in bootcamp.

I have lodged a support ticket with NI... ... ...
Also, there is NO option to choose Native Access as the problem software from their drop down options. 

Once again, my frustration isn't directed at you ED. I'm just hoping that you or someone else might be able to help. I'm surprised if I'm the only one with this problem.


----------



## catsass (Sep 19, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> OK. My apologies if this has been covered somewhere else and I've missed it.
> I'm on version 1.3.1.56 for NA. I went to NI's website and downloaded it right now and the version is the same. Not sure how to get 1.4?


NI have not updated all of the links on their Native Access page.

Use the links on the right upper portion of the page to download v1.4.1 (just under the top main pic) as seen in the screenshot below:






https://www.native-instruments.com/en/specials/native-access/

The links further down the page are still for v1.3.1 
Fargin' bastages!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 20, 2017)

catsass said:


> NI have not updated all of the links on their Native Access page.
> 
> Use the links on the right upper portion of the page to download v1.4.1 (just under the top main pic) as seen in the screenshot below:
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. I'll give that a crack.


----------



## krops (Sep 20, 2017)

Sod it - NA auto-updated just now ... I'm going for it!


----------



## krops (Sep 20, 2017)

Well, I'll be ... So I updated from 5.6.6 to 5.7 and it actually fixed the only issue I had (Broadway Lites "library content not found" or something like that). The library is back in the Libraries tab!


----------



## Polarity (Sep 20, 2017)

My NA autoupdated to 1.4.1 just a few minutes ago (win 7 pro 64bit)
Now I will download Kontakt 5.7, give it a try and probably delete the 5.6.8 version that I didn't have even a chance to try inside a working project, having installed it only a week ago.
I will keep anyway in the VST folder the v5.6.6 that till now worked fine.
Of course for absolute retrocompatibility the Kontakt v5.5 will go on working as the main Kontakt dll call.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 20, 2017)

HiEnergy said:


> Seems like this is the end of the road for me when it comes to Kontakt and future library purchases.
> Can I still authorize newly purchased pre-5.6.8 libraries offline (Service Center) on my Kontakt 5.6.6 installation? Or is this path now also barred?
> I'm currently in the process of deciding whether to get the current ISW deal or buy some Sonokinetic stuff, all of those being "Player compatible" libraries.
> If NI now has finally blocked the offline authorization route, this money would be wasted.


This is the question I would like to have answered as well.

Will NI continue to support offline activation for libraries purchased under the old protocol which supported offline activation?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 20, 2017)

SC continues to work as it used to.


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 20, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> SC continues to work as it used to.



Yes, for now. Quasar's question is, how long will that continue to be true?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 20, 2017)

Since NA doesn't support older activation schemes (like what's used by Kompakt libraries, FM7, older NI products like Vokator, Kore, and including Kontakt libs up to 5.6.6), SC will continue to work for these. For as long as NI operates, we can assume - since they don't plan on adding support for those activation schemes in NA. Of course, NI is the only ones who can confirm this, so I would direct such questions to NI support, rather than online forums where NI doesn't post directly, as often, or at all.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 20, 2017)

rrichard63 said:


> Yes, for now. Quasar's question is, how long will that continue to be true?


Exactly, and HiEnergy expressed this concern as well. If they really will continue to support the old Service Center method for the 5.6.6 and earlier libraries into perpetuity (however long that is), then we who wish to be uninvolved with NA activation can feel OK about purchasing Player instruments that aren't so new as to be forced to conform to the new system...

...If not, then this creates another kind of problem, for both libraries we may wish to buy and for ones already bought, since eventually everyone needs to change a hard drive, upgrade a computer etc.

I've spoken with several developers (I will not name them) who are also dismayed over NI's new direction. though I have no idea what the overall consensus in the dev world is. My hope is that there is enough dissension that NI becomes willing to listen and address some of these concerns, though I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 20, 2017)

As long as you're using 5.6.6, Add Library+SC will work.


(By the way, I would venture to say that from NI's whole userbase, it's extremely likely only a very low single digit number is not online. Being a minority is never a good thing - otherwise NI would choose to leave offline authorization in NA. But that didn't turn out to be the case, so obviously the users themselves told them what to do via polls they filled out, NI did several of them. )


I would say, make sure to always have latest SC installers backed up somewhere.


----------



## Wake (Sep 20, 2017)

Honestly, how do permanently off-grid off-line internet-celibacy computer owners transfer their product to the clients? Outputting every single cue in raw audio form to a recording rig, clipping their lavry golds on the way in for extra spice, all the while sniffing on a glass of particularly rare porto?


----------



## Quasar (Sep 20, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> As long as you're using 5.6.6, Add Library+SC will work.
> 
> 
> (By the way, I would venture to say that from NI's whole userbase, it's extremely likely only a very low single digit number is not online. Being a minority is never a good thing - otherwise NI would choose to leave offline authorization in NA. But that didn't turn out to be the case, so obviously the users themselves told them what to do via polls they filled out, NI did several of them. )
> ...


I absolutely do have the latest SC installer backed up.

As much as I hate it on principle, I could possibly live with briefly hopping online to activate a *new* library, if I could be 100% assured that NA doesn't have to be involved with anything else, such as changing directory locations etc.

A huge part of the problem is that it's not even possible to decipher exactly what NA _is_, and what exactly it insists on monitoring. Is it like PACE? Is there some service that has to run in the background at all times? If I had no libraries to activate, could I uninstall it without issue until the next time I wanted to activate a new product?

Why are people screaming that when they connect their external drive to a laptop, Kontakt can no longer find the libraries? Stuff like that...


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 20, 2017)

NA is not like PACE as it's a purely software solution. PACE relies on external dongle, even though they also offer software activation, but NA is not the same, since it doesn't have its own service as far as I can tell (NI's hardware does, though, for obvious reasons!). It's just a downloader and activation tool for NI products, just like SC was, but more streamlined (for better or for worse - but still a work in progress).

It doesn't insist on monitoring, you can disable usage tracking off (also all latest versions of NI products also have usage tracking in them). And what's monitored is mentioned here.


There's no point in uninstalling then reinstalling it all the time. Absolutely pointless there. It is not always connected online.




Quasar said:


> Why are people screaming that when they connect their external drive to a laptop, Kontakt can no longer find the libraries? Stuff like that...



NA has nothing to do with that, really. It's because Kontakt stores paths to libraries as absolute, not relative. So if the drive letter (Windows) or name/port (macOS) changes, it's not gonna be able to find them straight away.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 20, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> NA is not like PACE as it's a purely software solution. PACE relies on external dongle, even though they also offer software activation, but NA is not the same, since it doesn't have its own service as far as I can tell (NI's hardware does, though, for obvious reasons!). It's just a downloader and activation tool for NI products, just like SC was, but more streamlined (for better or for worse - but still a work in progress).
> 
> It doesn't insist on monitoring, you can disable usage tracking off (also all latest versions of NI products also have usage tracking in them). And what's monitored is mentioned here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response ED. Good to know,

And no, it's not like I would literally uninstall NA whenever I didn't need to activate something LOL. The question is more about NA being inert enough that I _could_ uninstall it and it wouldn't break anything.

EDIT: And yeah, not particularly thrilled about the usage tracking setting, which I opted out of immediately, though I am grateful they made it optional. And since my DAW is offline they wouldn't get much info anyway.


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 20, 2017)

Wake said:


> Honestly, how do permanently off-grid off-line internet-celibacy computer owners transfer their product to the clients? Outputting every single cue in raw audio form to a recording rig, clipping their lavry golds on the way in for extra spice, all the while sniffing on a glass of particularly rare porto?



It's not that hard, although it does require that you read the manual that came with your network router. Configure the router so that your DAW (and slaves if you have them) are not visible from the internet and do not have access to the internet. Configure the router so that a separate PC (any old laptop will do) can use the internet. On that separate PC, use all of the anti-virus and anti-malware software that the internet requires these days (and that can cause performance and stability problems on DAWs and other specialized workstations). You have to be careful how you set up access to networked drives. Your DAW should not grant access to the laptop. Rather, the laptop should grant (limited) access to the DAW for easy file transfers back and forth.

This is pretty much what countless large organizations do that have specialized workstations, database servers, etc. Granted, it isn't perfect (nothing is when it comes to privacy and data integrity). But it's a whole lot better than 99% of home and small business networks.


----------



## dogdad (Sep 20, 2017)

I’m getting crashes in Logic (latest version) and Kontakt 5.7 (was also happening in 5.6.8) when I load up a lot of intstances. I briefly receive an error that Kontakt does not have resources and then Logic crashes. I have replicated this several times (building a template) and each time I reach a high number of instances it crashes. I have checked and right before the crashes I still have over 30GB of memory free. So it doesn’t appear to be a memory issue. This was not problem before 5.6.8, as I have huge templates that loaded fine. It also does not appear to be isolated to specific library as a blank instance of Kontakt will also crash Logic. 

The instances are a combination of Kontakt and Kontakt loaded into Komplete Kontrol. 

Anyone else experiencing this issue? Any idea of how to resolve it?


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 21, 2017)

The big problem with Kontakt 5.6.8 and 5.7 is Native Access. Native Access is broken (or incomplete).
Once a third party library is installed with Native Access 4.1, how do you relocate where the files are? 
In the Native Access preferences, you can only browse to locate the Native Instruments libraries.

I deleted the library by removing the Library's pref files and re-installed to redirect the library path. 
Now NA won't accept the library path and I don't know how to fix this.


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 21, 2017)

synergy543 said:


> The big problem with Kontakt 5.6.8 and 5.7 is Native Access...



This is what scares me about buying any new libraries that require 5.6.8, and there are several I want to buy immediately. I keep reading horror stories about existing installed libraries not showing up, no way to point to them, etc. Ugh - why must this stuff be so complicated?!? I'd love these new tools but can't risk my existing ones, and I'm certainly not about to re-download terabytes of stuff I already have installed!


----------



## D Halgren (Sep 21, 2017)

synergy543 said:


> The big problem with Kontakt 5.6.8 and 5.7 is Native Access. Native Access is broken (or incomplete).
> Once a third party library is installed with Native Access 4.1, how do you relocate where the files are?
> In the Native Access preferences, you can only browse to locate the Native Instruments libraries.
> 
> ...



You simply move the library and when you open Kontakt it prompts you to locate the library again. I just moved all my libraries recently when changing to a SSD. Very easy.


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 21, 2017)

D Halgren said:


> You simply move the library and when you open Kontakt it prompts you to locate the library again. I just moved all my libraries recently when changing to a SSD. Very easy.



Not true. Fake News. I wish it did just work this way all the time (and sometimes it does as I have done what you suggest before and it has worked.) However, this time, I'm running into a new problem.

Following the exact recipe you suggest, I still get the following file path error I posted above. Would you care to explain to me how to fix that or why the file path name might be invalid?

btw, I've been in contact with support at Prominy and Okawa-san has been very responsive but they don't know the answer. I've also posted a query on the NI forum but have yet to get an reply or an answer.


----------



## D Halgren (Sep 21, 2017)

You don't browse from Native Access, you browse from Kontakt.


----------



## D Halgren (Sep 21, 2017)

Pulled this from an older thread if it helps.

-No need to remove a library just to change its location. Simply move the library folder to where you want it, re-open Kontakt, and the listing in the browser will now have an exclamation point and a 'locate' option, where you can manually 'browse for folder' and set the location just like before.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 21, 2017)

That error can show up if the folder you pointed NA to doesn't contain the .nicnt file. Does it, in your case, synergy543?



D Halgren said:


> You don't browse from Native Access, you browse from Kontakt.



First time installing the library, you have to browse for library path from NA, not Kontakt.


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 21, 2017)

D Halgren said:


> You don't browse from Native Access, you browse from Kontakt.


The library no longer appears in Kontakt nor in the Kontakt Options Library.



EvilDragon said:


> That error can show up if the folder you pointed NA to doesn't contain the .nicnt file. Does it, in your case, synergy543?



@ED - No, there is no .nicnt file

I'll check with Prominy on this and see if they can supply a .nicnt file.
Oddly though, it was showing up before in Kontakt, so I wonder how that happened?


----------



## D Halgren (Sep 21, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> That error can show up if the folder you pointed NA to doesn't contain the .nicnt file. Does it, in your case, synergy543?
> 
> 
> 
> First time installing the library, you have to browse for library path from NA, not Kontakt.



Got ya, thanks.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 21, 2017)

synergy543 said:


> @ED - No, there is no .nicnt file



There's your problem. That file is *essential* for Kontakt Player libraries to work and show up correctly.


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 21, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> There's your problem. That file is *essential* for Kontakt Player libraries to work and show up correctly.


Thanks for pointing that out. I've already asked Prominy to send this file to me. 
I appreciate your stepping in to direct me to the solution.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 21, 2017)

catsass said:


> NI have not updated all of the links on their Native Access page.
> 
> Use the links on the right upper portion of the page to download v1.4.1 (just under the top main pic) as seen in the screenshot below:
> 
> ...


Thanks @catsass I've just had a moment to re-download and reinstall and it seems to have solved the problem when I updated.

Also thanks to @EvilDragon even though you didn't help me directly on this one you've helped me heaps in the past and I appreciate the unpaid service desk function that you run here.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 22, 2017)

I wrote to NI, and they answered that they _will_ continue to support the old Service Center and offline activation protocol for the so-called "legacy" products that were licensed at that time and under those terms.

This, at least, is good news. As long they don't mandate their new draconian procedures retroactively, they do have the right to change their system to whatever they want, regardless of how much some of us dislike it, and regardless of whether or not we plan on remaining NI/Kontakt customers despite the horrific nature of the changes introduced over the past year.


----------



## Vardaro (Sep 26, 2017)

I haven't read all the above, but I would like to bitch about Native Access forcing me to buy a new graphics card with Open GL (whatever that is). Kontakt 5.6.8 (update) installed perfectly with my Intel G33 chipset. Now my children will be able to hog my PC to play their bl**dy stupid video games.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 27, 2017)

Not if you lock your computer behind a password 

Or in the next computer you get, make sure you get a CPU that has an integrated GPU. That one is enough to support OpenGL but not quite to play the latest games. I have it like that and it's great (plus it's less noise in the computer case, since there are no additional turbines to cool the bloody graphics card).


----------



## novaburst (Sep 27, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Or in the next computer you get, make sure you get a CPU that has an integrated GPU. That one is enough to support OpenGL



Most MB come with onboard grathics it will steal a bit of ram but I guess not that much to cry about


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 27, 2017)

Mobos don't have onboard graphics, they have SUPPORT for integrated graphics on the CPU instead. This used to be the case years ago, but not anymore.


----------



## Douglas Romayne (Sep 27, 2017)

Quasar said:


> I deeply resent this change. Words cannot convey the profound anger I have over what NI has done, AFTER I have vested so much into the Kontakt universe that I cannot even remotely afford to create an alternative. But if I ever want to get another cool, next generation Kontakt library I'll have to adapt. It's driving me insane with rage, and I still do not know if I will ever just learn to accept the death of the old, customer-friendly NI and tolerate the birth of the new, Orwellian Big Brother NI or not.
> 
> I know this sounds histrionic, but I feel very, very strongly about consumer rights in this area, rights that are routinely being trampled on for no other reason than to more efficiently serve capital. It disgusts me.



I feel your frustration. Not only have I maintained my farm of computers off-line but at this point I don't even have the option to get internet access if I wanted to. I used to take my laptop someplace, download updates and port them over to the PCs via LAN. So now I'm supposed to unrack each and every server and haul them and a monitor to Starbucks when I need to upgrade? 

Every single developer I've ever bought from has made off-line installation and authorization an option – until now. Just got the CSS update and was looking forward to the solutions it brings to the library but it requires 5.6.8 and above. And any new libraries I'd be interested in are essentially off-limits. I'm sure guys like us are few and far between so it won't impact developers much but how do they feel about a portion of their loyal customer base being no longer able to purchase and upgrade their products after this? As you point out, it would be one thing if there were 3 or 4 excellent sample playback engines out there and we could just move to a more customer-friendly company without much trouble or expense. New Coke sucked and so does this move by NI.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 27, 2017)

Douglas Romayne said:


> I feel your frustration. Not only have I maintained my farm of computers off-line but at this point I don't even have the option to get internet access if I wanted to. I used to take my laptop someplace, download updates and port them over to the PCs via LAN. So now I'm supposed to unrack each and every server and haul them and a monitor to Starbucks when I need to upgrade?
> 
> Every single developer I've ever bought from has made off-line installation and authorization an option – until now. Just got the CSS update and was looking forward to the solutions it brings to the library but it requires 5.6.8 and above. And any new libraries I'd be interested in are essentially off-limits. I'm sure guys like us are few and far between so it won't impact developers much but how do they feel about a portion of their loyal customer base being no longer able to purchase and upgrade their products after this? As you point out, it would be one thing if there were 3 or 4 excellent sample playback engines out there and we could just move to a more customer-friendly company without much trouble or expense. New Coke sucked and so does this move by NI.


Wow, it's worse for you than for me. At least I _can_ pretty easily turn on xyz services etc., plug a wifi stick into my machine (which I built without any connectivity hardware on purpose) and do the online activation, should I choose to do so. I feel worse for people in recording environments where this isn't even an option... New Coke is a GREAT analogy, but, alas, I don't think NI's new recipie will fizzle (pun intended) as badly as the New Coke did.

It will only fail if enough people refuse to go along with it, which they won't... Monopolies are really hard to break, because everyone wants or needs the product or service more than they wish to buck the status quo and do without, even if many do grumble about the terms and conditions... But if enough did refuse draconian CP it could disappear in a week.


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 27, 2017)

Quasar said:


> ... Monopolies are really hard to break, because everyone wants or needs the product or service more than they wish to buck the status quo and do without, even if many do grumble about the terms and conditions... But if enough did refuse draconian CP it could disappear in a week.


Yes. Each of us individually needs NI a lot more than NI needs any handful of us.


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 27, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> There's your problem [there is no .nicnt file]. That file is *essential* for Kontakt Player libraries to work and show up correctly.



@ED - Apparently this information is not correct. I received a reply from Prominy that explains below and I have since installed their library withou a .nicnt file. Just wanted to pass on this information and set the record straight.

[From Prominy Support]
A .nicnt file is essential for libraries that were released for
Kontakt Player 5, but not for Kontakt Player 4 libraries. .nicnt files
are generated by Native Instruments when they encode libraries. Our
products; Hummingbird and V-METAL (released for Kontakt Player 5) have
a .nicnt file, but SC Electric Guitar and SR5 Rock Bass (released for
Kontakt Player 4 or older) don't. SC and SR5 are compatible with
Kontakt 5.6.8 even if they don't have .nicnt, but I recommend you to
uninstall Kontakt 5.6.8 and install 5.6.6 and then do Add Library
using 5.6.6, and check whether Kontakt loads the library without any
errors or not. If it works, re-install 5.6.8 (Yesterday 5.7.0 was
released, by the way.)


----------



## Leon Portelance (Sep 27, 2017)

I upgraded to Kontakt 5.7. Not having any problems.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2017)

synergy543 said:


> @ED - Apparently this information is not correct.



Or partially correct as I missed a couple of words stating that .nicnt is for K5 libraries  Didn't know how old the library you're having problems with was. In any case, you can definitely try what they recommended to do. Another thing I sometimes did was just create an empty text file, and renamed it to libraryname.nicnt and just had it sit there in the library folder. Worked wonders(Kontakt would pick up that .nicnt is there and also pick up that _info.nkx is there too).


----------

